# 90K tune up time for some Upgrades!!!



## Vee's_2008_R32 (May 20, 2008)

Aight so my dad left me the responsibility to tune up his 2011 vw cc. 2.0tsi 6 speed manual. It's has 90K and is stock. This is what I have so far list for upgrades and maintanence to be done.

Ecstuning. 
40k service kit (oil change stuff) $74
Ignition service kit (red top with bosch plugs) $124
Intake manifold (pcode2015) thinking about hpa upgrade manifold $165 or $850 hpa
Waterpump and belt kit $302

Ctsturbo
Air intake $339
Catch can $449
Tsi throttle pipe $169
Cts Shifter bushing $19

Diesel geek sigma six shifter $195

I read that I should look into doing the timing chain tensioner cuz they fail. But shouldn't I go the guide too and the 3 other tensioners? 
Dap has the kit for $248. Snap on tools had the tools for $45. 

Good start? Anything I'm missing? He needs a tune too. APR? UM? GIAC?
Brakes and suspension will come later. 
THANKS!!!


----------



## Vee's_2008_R32 (May 20, 2008)

Can I run these upgrades without a tune? Probably get one down the road just don't want it to ruin anything?


----------



## AJ_CC (Jan 10, 2015)

There's a possibility the intake might throw a code without a tune. My friend just took the carbonio off his stock a5 because it was throwing the cel. Too lean at idle was one of the codes, because the intake was sucking in too much air and the computer wasn't putting enough fuel in. I'd really think hard before just dropping in an afe or k&n.


----------



## Vee's_2008_R32 (May 20, 2008)

Thanks Aj I'll keep posted if a cel pops up. Most likely I'll get a tune down the road. Maybe at the next fastivus or vw event


----------



## Vee's_2008_R32 (May 20, 2008)

Alright so the list of parts getting longer!!!
I emailed Daryl at HPA motorsports and asked some info on the intake manifold and a tune. 

Option 1. Great gains 50-60 hp and around 85-90tq. 
2.0 tsi intake manifold $949
Tsi stage 1 ecu flash $699 (manifold specific and no flapper code) 
Ecu shipping $65
Intake shipping $50
Total $1763

Option 2 AMAZING DEAL!!!! 100-120Hp 120-140tq
2.0 tsi intake manifold $949
K04 turbo upgrade $2649.00
HPA discount ( -$1099 manifold and k04 $2499, $1100 OFF)
ECU SHIPPING $65
Intake mani/ k04 shipping $175
TOTAL $2739

So after much debate my dad said go for it!
Too good of a deal to pass up.

Also adding hpa down pipe. 
And on top of ctsturbo sale going to add. Turbo outlet pipe $206.99
And cts bov kit ea888.1 $242 since more boost. Not sure if original stock dv is old type? 

If anyone interested in the kit hit up [email protected] 
I'll post pics later of install of everything. Once I order all parts and the come in.


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

I wish I can see some HP dyno w hpa intake manifold and ko4 tune. I love that intake ️


----------



## SCAD R32 (Dec 31, 2004)

Your going to want to upgrade the clutch. trust me


----------



## Vee's_2008_R32 (May 20, 2008)

Yeah the clutch will come later. After he burns the stock one. This list is grown so fast. Not sure what clutch is best for daily. Might to lighten flywheel at same time? 

As for dyno number I'll try after everything done.as for the tune its adaptive so If its too hot think It limits the boost.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

airmax1 said:


> I wish I can see some HP dyno w hpa intake manifold and ko4 tune. I love that intake ️


Send me an e-mail. I think I have one that isn't hosted on the website yet.


----------



## joenelson7687 (May 8, 2015)

Don't wait "until your stock clutch burns up" because it definitely will and very quickly if you have 90k already on it. Save yourself the trouble and just do it while you have things apart. That way the clutch upgrade is a performance mod, not an emergency replacement. Also, consider doing *something* to help your braking. You're adding quite a good bit of power; you want to be able to stop it. Just my $.02. Good luck buddy :thumbup:


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Send me an e-mail. I think I have one that isn't hosted on the website yet.


Email on your way. 🏻


----------



## SCAD R32 (Dec 31, 2004)

joenelson7687 said:


> Don't wait "until your stock clutch burns up" because it definitely will and very quickly if you have 90k already on it. Save yourself the trouble and just do it while you have things apart. That way the clutch upgrade is a performance mod, not an emergency replacement. Also, consider doing *something* to help your braking. You're adding quite a good bit of power; you want to be able to stop it. Just my $.02. Good luck buddy :thumbup:


Its funny when people ask for advice and then ignore it with out a second thought. Stock clutch will be toast in 25k with just a chip if your lucky. Guess some people just need to make their own mistakes


----------



## Vee's_2008_R32 (May 20, 2008)

SCAD R32 said:


> Its funny when people ask for advice and then ignore it with out a second thought. Stock clutch will be toast in 25k with just a chip if your lucky. Guess some people just need to make their own mistakes


Kit ordered last night. 
As for the clutch thanks scad and joe for the advise.:thumbup: (Not ignoring your advise, was thinking about clutch and brakes) since adding alot more power gotta upgrade all components. The clutch will be replaced. But limited funds. Hard enough dropping 6k all at once. Gotta do things in stages. Any ideas on which clutch and flywheel to go with haven't done much research yet. Should change flywheel too?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

joenelson7687 said:


> Also, consider doing *something* to help your braking. You're adding quite a good bit of power; you want to be able to stop it. Just my $.02.


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## SCAD R32 (Dec 31, 2004)

I went Southbend stage 2 daily but I never intend on going above stage 2 tune with intake and downpipe. Very happy with my Southbend clutch though. Have also heard good things about hstuning's rsr clutch but that's all second hand.


----------



## Vee's_2008_R32 (May 20, 2008)

Seems like alot of peeps are running south Bend stage 2 endurance? Seems like stage 2 is rated up to 400tq. Think he be at 350rq.
I saw clutch master fx400 or fx850 set up. Its his daily.


----------



## joenelson7687 (May 8, 2015)

Don't go crazy with a full out racing clutch. If you get like a 6 puck or something, you're going to hate driving in traffic. Ask the guys who are doing all your work what they recommend to go with their system. A lightened flywheel is a nice to have, especially easy to install when you have everything apart, but its not necessary and its expensive for a good light one. Just ask your performance team guys what they think. Maybe do a build thread with pics :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Vee's_2008_R32 (May 20, 2008)

Update:
Still waiting for HPA KO4 KIT. 
But other stuff came in. 
Recieved Diesel Geek Sigma 6 Short shift. Great company and beautiful product. Friend has one on his mk4 r32 crisp short shifts and will last forever. 
Also recieved Ctsturbo products also great quality products. Billet Catch Can is so shiney. The Cts BOV is solid. Figure replace old style dv. Can't wait to install everything!

So done alittle.more research on clutch kit. Have eyes set on fx400 full face with steel smfw. 
Also looking at water meth injection and looking at snow performance new stage 2 vc-50 kit. Along with forge twincooler. 
I'll post pictures soon of each product so people can get a closer look.


----------



## Vee's_2008_R32 (May 20, 2008)

Vee's_2008_R32 said:


> Update:
> Still waiting for HPA KO4 KIT.
> But other stuff came in.
> Recieved Diesel Geek Sigma 6 Short shift. Great company and beautiful product. Friend has one on his mk4 r32 crisp short shifts and will last forever.
> ...


So I got alittle excited and forgot to take picture of before and after install of Dieselgeek sigma 6 shifter and cts shifter bushing but there is tons of info and diy out there. And install is straight forward. Nice clean short shift and what vw should have installed from the factory. 










Also order snow performance new stage 2 water meth kit. And P3 VIDi gauge with analog gauge and track package. Thanks for the help from UROtuning.com





Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vee's_2008_R32 (May 20, 2008)

Some pics to keep you entertain. 
Cts oil catch can








Ooo shine!!!! Very well made!








CTS BOV... Psh....
















 



Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vee's_2008_R32 (May 20, 2008)

Vee's_2008_R32 said:


> Some pics to keep you entertain.
> Cts oil catch can
> 
> 
> ...


Just waiting for HPA to ship out the kit. I'm not in a hurry but feel like a anxious kid wait to open his xmas gift in October
Also waiting for P3 gauge USPS was suppost to deliver in 2 days. But they had the zip code off by 1 number and sent it from Ohio to City of Industry Ca to San Gabriel and back to Ohio? What was suppost to take 2 day has turned into 2 weeks and still waiting...  sad thing is Diamond bar CA has only 1 zipcode and is next door to City of Industry think they would have caught it.... lol 

Had a little time to play with the newsouth gauge pod and mount the snow performance vc-50 gauge in. Very nice quality. Only complaint with the pod is they give you a rubber band to put around the gauge to hold it in the pod??? Weird but it works. And I guess the pod is a.cover not a direct replacement. I did not know that but it will work. 



















I was reading snow instructions and says:
Snow kit comes with 3 nozzels. 
#3 (175ml/min) 250-350whp
#5 (375ml/min) 350-475whp
#6 (625ml/min) 475-600whp

Which nozzle do I run or do I order #4 nozzle (225ml/min)???

Going to run the nozzle after throttlebody. (Later add either second nozzle in throttle pipe or port injection)

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vee's_2008_R32 (May 20, 2008)

Finally got the p3 vidi gauge. Here some pics. 
Installed already will plug in analog boost kit when k04 goes in. 

































As for the turbo kit got an update should be shipping out end of next week or thanksgiving weekend.  getting anxious wanting to start installing everything but holding off so I don't have to do twice the work. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vee's_2008_R32 (May 20, 2008)

Here's what has been order so far. 

HPA k04 tsi turbo kit. 
HPA down pipe w 100. Cell cats.
HPA Intake manifold.
HPA Hockey puck
CTSTURBO - BOV
CTSTURBO - Turbo Outlet Pipe.
CTSTURBO - TSI Intake
CTSTURBO - TSI Throttle Pipe. 
CTSTURBO - Catch Can
CTSTURBO -Shifter bushing
DIESELGEEK - Sigma six shifter
P3 vidi gauge 
SNOW - Stage 2 vc-50 water meth kit
4 gal Boost juice
New South gauge pod 
New water pump kit.
New Red top coil and plugs.
Deutsche Auto - timing tensioner kit.
40k service kit










Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

That's some serious spending/upgrades going on there

Upgraded intercooler?


----------



## kbad (May 26, 2007)

Vee's_2008_R32 said:


> Just waiting for HPA to ship out the kit ... Going to run the nozzle after throttlebody. (Later add either second nozzle in throttle pipe or port injection)...


hey man .. stockpiling parts, eh .. should be awesome when all is installed ... make sure all seals are free from leaks and solid .. if HPA hasnt shipped your mani yet, you could ask them to pre-tap nozzle ports on each runner for future use .. 



snobrdrdan said:


> ... Upgraded intercooler?


definitely gonna need that, eh! ... enjoy the build and ride .. good luck!


----------



## Vee's_2008_R32 (May 20, 2008)

snobrdrdan said:


> That's some serious spending/upgrades going on there
> 
> Upgraded intercooler?


Thanks!!! Seems like minor upgrade compared to some on this forum. 

Intercooler will be ordered on second round probably along wth suspension. Or sooner depending on sales. If you shop right you can save a ton. So far spent about $6600 but saving close to $2000. Plus installing myself. 

If your looking at K04 hit up [email protected] help me alot and whole package savings.  

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vee's_2008_R32 (May 20, 2008)

kbad said:


> hey man .. stockpiling parts, eh .. should be awesome when all is installed ... make sure all seals are free from leaks and solid .. if HPA hasnt shipped your mani yet, you could ask them to pre-tap nozzle ports on each runner for future use ..
> 
> 
> 
> definitely gonna need that, eh! ... enjoy the build and ride .. good luck!



Yeah waiting on everything to come in had them pre drill and tap the mani for port injection water meth. Will plug for now. Gonna just run one nozzle pre throttle body later probably hit up usrt to run 4 nozzles. 

Intercooler a definate as well. Everyone I ask seems to have there opinions on which one they like. Seems they are all prices from 600 to 1k. 
All I can see is that anything choice is better then the stock unit. Most likely just order the hpa intercooler just to keep with the whole kit. And when dyno can see what the kit puts down. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Vee's_2008_R32 said:


> ...If your looking at K04 hit up [email protected] help me a lot and whole package savings...


Thanks Vee...its [email protected].

We will definitely have a nice K04 offering in our *Black Friday Sale*, soon to be released. IM me for a sneak peek of the details.


----------



## Vee's_2008_R32 (May 20, 2008)

Hope everyone had a great thanksgiving!. 

Decided to do the timing chain tensioner.  
Took my time and wasn't bad was able to use the crank pull tool from the top since car was on jack stand and put a cheater bar on the wrench. Kept every thing in tdc just incase. Here some photo for anyone. Guess I had the n - version? of the tensioner now have the newest version (k)?
Gotta say these chain are tiny! 
Was expecting like a fat bicycle chain.
Started up no problem or codes.  

























Also got under neat to see the baby k03 and get an idea of what I gotta do for the k04 kit.









Also replace battery cuz guess my dad replace it last year with a stupid duralast but didn't last  so went back to autozone and got a new one. 

While he was away decide to put the cts intake on. No photos. But was kinda disappointed.  When I put the intake all together it didn't line up with the maf and had to cut the hose couplings about an 1-1/2" on each coupler. Order the ctsturbo ea888.1 for vw cc? Maybe sent the wrong one. Kinda disappointed cuz dad decided to cut them and didn't come out the straightest.  

HPA Kit should be shipping this week. And will be installing during xmas week. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vee's_2008_R32 (May 20, 2008)

Here some pic of the CTS intake Installed. 
Pushed both coupling on and mock up the intake, had no space for the maf.
Asked and sent pic to CTS if these where the correct coupling. If not if they could send the right ones. Response was "These are the correct couplings" 
(Felt like the didn't want to deal with it and just said that) 

So just heads up to anyone looking to purchase the CTS intake for there cc. Might have to cut the couplings to fit the maf. And the bolt that holds the intake and bend is not aligned. 


















Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## kbad (May 26, 2007)

Vee's_2008_R32 said:


> ... put the cts intake on .. dad decided to cut them and didn't come out the straightest .. Response was "These are the correct couplings" .. cut the couplings to fit the maf. And the bolt that holds the intake and bend is not aligned ..


hey man .. whatever works, eh .. easiest way to cut coupling is to use a very sharp/new blade and use a clamp at your cut to make sure you're cutting straight and it'll help with holding the hose rigid while cutting .. for most, aftermarket parts are made to be 'specific' by engine and 'generic' by model - unless they have the exact models on hand to make the parts more specific ... some bending, cutting, etc. may be in order to get it right or just as you like it - thats modding for ya ... good luck!


----------



## Vee's_2008_R32 (May 20, 2008)

Aight so finally recieved hpa k04 kit. Dp and intake mani. Since on a tight schedual had to get as much done yesterday before holidays. 
So first thing we did was jack up the car. Pull the battery,intake and ecu out. Sent the ecu UPS asap to HPA to flash before the holiday so the car isn't sitting there till next year. Shout out to Daryl thanks again. 

First was drain oil and coolant and remove oil filter. Next remove throttle pipe to get some extra room. Turns out had a crack in the plastic throttle pipe.








No problem replacing with Ctsturbo throttle pipe. 

Next was to remove the oem intake mani. Wasn't a pain and there are tons of great diy out there. Once you do it once you'll can get this off fairly quick. Once off. The fun part of clean your valuves. Think this took up most of my time laying there over the front bumper with a flash light picks. Tooth brush and can of carb cleaner.








Before 








After








Once nice and clean I covered them so nothing falls in. And move to the water pump.
This is fairly easy. I didn't take photos but I'll post a pdf later. But here the cliff notes.
Remove barb on hose (2)t-30 screws and move y pipe to the right. Disconnect electric harnesses to give room and since throttle pipe is out alot of space. Remove belt cover (2)T-30 screw slide of belt. And remove (5)t-30 holding water pump on. 
Reassemble.  









Swap intake hardware to new manifold. BTW is soo sexy. Plug the 4 port water meth. For later use. Here some side by side.








Connect every thing and re assemble. Pretty straight forward. Only 2 connections will not be used 1 for the flapper pump which get delete and there another flapper connection on the other is near the oil filer. (I was alittle confused on this) Once assembled should look like this. 








That's pretty much what I got done in a 8 hours
Next will be the k04.!!! Stay tune









Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## kbad (May 26, 2007)

looking good, brother ... slowly but surely, eh ... you know, hpa has a loaner dongle - it extracts the files from ecu, you then email files to hpa, they tweak them and then reverse process - they loan out for a few days to drop in the tune and test ... good luck!


----------



## Vee's_2008_R32 (May 20, 2008)

kbad said:


> looking good, brother ... slowly but surely, eh ... you know, hpa has a loaner dongle - it extracts the files from ecu, you then email files to hpa, they tweak them and then reverse process - they loan out for a few days to drop in the tune and test ... good luck!


Thanks kbad. I didn't know they had a loaner tool for that. I did use there loaner tool when I flashed my dsg on my MKV R32.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vee's_2008_R32 (May 20, 2008)

Can anyone clarify this. Seen in multiple k04 install diy. Apr says to swap turbo coolant plug from top to bottom. Revo diagram shows them opposite with rear plug on top. Hpa k04 comes with plug on top like shown in pic below.











Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## kbad (May 26, 2007)

Vee's_2008_R32 said:


> Thanks kbad. I didn't know they had a loaner tool for that. I did use there loaner tool when I flashed my dsg on my MKV R32.


hey Vee .. you may be correct that the loaner is for the dsg tune, but then they may have one for the ecu with the current demand, who knows - it just cant be simple, eh! .. good luck!


----------



## JustAkid (Jul 6, 2010)

Wow that's a tune up? Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vee's_2008_R32 (May 20, 2008)

Update: got the downpipe out. That wasn't to bad. And removed the turbo which was too bad except for the top Alan screw on the support bracket was a pita! Had to use a bolt extractor to get it out. 

Now I'm onto swapping the coolant plugs around and those plugs are tight as hell too. 
Also notice kit did not come with clamp for the vacuum line gonna try to get one at the hardware store if not maybe just a hose clamp will do. 
Also they gave me a big cardboard gasket thingy for I'm guessing the oil return side to the motor I didn't see any gasket. But didn't take the oil line off the motor just the turbo. Will snap a photo. 

Any ideas on how to make it easier to get them out with out stripping them? 
Why do we have to swap the plugs? 

Here so photo of where I'm at. 










































Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vee's_2008_R32 (May 20, 2008)

Aight so first problem. Apr show to swap coolant plugs. And I tried to but those plugs are torqued on crazy. another thing is the front coolant hoses has a bracket and fits perfectly up top but I'm suppost to swap the plugs. And the bracket now hits the tuebo housing? 








Shown with the line up top. But need to swap?








Bracket in the way part of the line. 

Do I need to swap the plugs or leave it?

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## kbad (May 26, 2007)

Vee's_2008_R32 said:


> ... clamp for the vacuum line gonna try to get one at the hardware store if not maybe just a hose clamp will do ... Why do we have to swap the plugs? ... Aight so first problem. Apr show to swap coolant plugs. And I tried to but those plugs are torqued on crazy. another thing is the front coolant hoses has a bracket and fits perfectly up top but I'm suppost to swap the plugs. And the bracket now hits the tuebo housing? ... Do I need to swap the plugs or leave it? ..


hey man .. getting there, almost done, eh .. wish vendors were available when we need them to support their product/install - really hard during holidays tho .. make sure to use stainless steel clamps throughout your install .. here is the APR TSI K04 Installation Notes - is this what you are refering to? is it a general or specific apr application? .. btw, "... the plugs in the coolant inlet/outlet bungs on the K04. These puppies are tight! ... 40-42 ft-lb breakaway torque on the plugs! Only a 6mm hex drive! Flip the washer and torque to 38-40 ft-lbs .." .. since youre having fitting/install issues, revert to how you received it all and see if it all fits together .. good luck!

fyi .. some ko4 install links .. 

- lilfleck's K04 Install Notes/Tips
- How To: Install an APR K04 on a TSI


----------



## Vee's_2008_R32 (May 20, 2008)

Kbad. Thanks for the links and notes.  Yeah I glanced over the diy forgot it mention you had to bend or trim that bracket. As for those plugs on the coolant inlet and outlet that are a biatch!!!

@apr. Cts hpa. Why wouldn't you just swap the plugs at the factory? Make life alittle easier for the do it yourselfers buy the kit. Just a suggestion!

I got one to break loose found red lock tight or glue all over the thread. And strip the outlet plug. So tomorrow gotta try to extract that plug out. I believe the threads are 3/8 npt plug? But gonna pick up 2 new ones and a third for the mani since same thread. For a cleaner look.  

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## kbad (May 26, 2007)

Vee's_2008_R32 said:


> Kbad. Thanks for the links and notes .. @apr. Cts hpa. Why wouldn't you just swap the plugs at the factory? Make life alittle easier for the do it yourselfers buy the kit. Just a suggestion! ..


youre welcome brother - feeling your pain/aggrevation with them vendors .. they most probably receive the turbos from the vendor as-is, bolt on their hardware (if any) and ship to you .. but since they dont really know your exact/specific application (although youve told them explicitly), they dont go thru the trouble/time/expense that you are right now! ... however, they could at least 'crack' them bolt seals for the diyers, if nothing else, eh .. good luck!


----------



## Vee's_2008_R32 (May 20, 2008)

Thanks kbad.
Update so that plug is M14x1.5 if anyone looking for one and has to be flat hex found one at a specialty hardware place but in stainless and for $15bucks. Oh also good trick is to use a torch map gas and heat it and use pb blaster to cool it help get that strip bolt out.

Everything is in and started her up today. She hauls ass but now I have a rough idle at 800rpm. But when moving smooth as silk!!! 

Any ideas? Maf sensor. Map sensor? Has new bosch plugs and coils? New ctscatch can?

Water meth isn't running right now. Boost reads 21psi when it get on it but run out of road with california traffic. 

This rough idle killing me. No codes but check engine will flash on and off then give a little gas. And goes away. Maybe fuel pump hear a high pitch noise from it. 












Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

^^^
Who did the tune/what are you running for the tune?


----------



## kbad (May 26, 2007)

Hey .. Happy new year! .. Tweaking is a bitch, eh .. Almost there though .. Kudos man, you've gotten a helluvalot done .. Assuming youre running stock injectors/hpfp, i was wondering whether your hpfp or injectors are lagging in delivering the fuel rate your tune is asking for .. Since youve openned up the front and back end, the extra air/o2 in the mix may be causing the rough idle and the ecu can't compensate outside of its parameters .. Perhaps prudent to clean your maf and map sensors - also double check the map sensor and tb wiring/connectors/harness since some are faulty (there is a tsb, the wiring is a tad short and can pull on the pins in the connector causing a disconnect) .. Enjoy the ride .. Good luck!


----------



## Vee's_2008_R32 (May 20, 2008)

Running hpa k04 and manifold tune. 

Kbad. Yeah gonna go check over everything. Tweaking sucks after all that work. I was thinking the same thing the maf/maf maybe be old and dirty. I'll give it a quick cleaning with maf spray. As for the wiring at the throttle body it all reaches fine. Hpa does give you extra wire I guess for the ait sensor. As for the fuel delivery I hope it's not that. Might take it to get scanned to see if they can see anything. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## kbad (May 26, 2007)

hey man .. another thought .. if your new intake filter is oiled and you didnt air it out, it may have fouled up your maf as well - clean the maf and see how it idles without the filter .. if thats it, then let the filter air/dry out for a day or two and then install it, or get an un-oiled filter .. good luck!


----------



## Vee's_2008_R32 (May 20, 2008)

Thanks kbad for the suggestions. I'm gonna try to clean the maf and map sensors. I also found that the top driver side exhaust stud had broken off and I'm pretty sure I have a slight exhaust leak. 
Option 1 try to drill out and extract that stud out of the head. Tight space but I feel this is the right way to do it. And I don't wanna remove the head. 
Option 2 JB weld the stud in since the threads grab about 2 threads. Pray to the car gods it holds and I can tighten the nut down.
I'm hopping this is what is causing the rough idle as it before the turbo so throwing the o2 sensor out of loop. This would also explain the high pitch noise and strong smell of burnt fuel in the engine bay. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## sellinagolf (Jan 30, 2007)

Update!


----------



## Vee's_2008_R32 (May 20, 2008)

@sellingagolf lol nothing new right now haven't had time to work on the car. Work started up this week. Leak in the kitchen. Wall causing damage having me to remodel the whole kitchen and getting everything ready for baby due in 4-6 weeks. Crazy times!!! 
Probably gonna try to pull the intake and heat shield. Get behind the turbo exhaust manifold. Drill and tap out that broken stud. Replace stud. Then retighten it all down. Clean the maf/map sensors. And drill the whole in the winshield reservoir for the water meth level. (Not spraying at the moment)
Put all back and cross finger that fixes the rough idle issue. 
Take somewhere to get scan and then to eurosportacc for a dyno run. 

Hoping this weekend I'll have tike to get it all done. Will keep you posted.


Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

amazing thread, sweet upgrades! :thumbup:


----------



## Vee's_2008_R32 (May 20, 2008)

Thanks Victor! I won some vmr wheels at my first fastivus event in 09 was rocking your 714 on my Mkv r32. 








Maybe when u get around to his suspension I'll swing on by. Think my dad caught the mod bug now cuz he keep saying oh I want put some nice wheels on it. Lol

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vee's_2008_R32 (May 20, 2008)

Update. So here the video. Still trying to figure out the rough idle. 
Watch "Vw cc hpa k04 rough idle" on YouTube
https://youtu.be/fhbHt9C17Ww

Got the water meth all hook up and level sensor drilled into windshield washer tank. 

Help... 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vee's_2008_R32 (May 20, 2008)

Update. So had someone come out and extract that exhaust stud from the head and re installed the k04. PITA but now I'm quick at it. Started it up and still same issue rough idle. At least i can rule the brokem stid out of the problem. However someone mention to spray starter fluid or carb cleaner and see if I can find a vacuum leak. So I sprayed near the intake manifold and i can see it sucked it up and engine idle raised. 
So next thing to take apart and reinstall. 
At lease practice makes perfect. This time I'll make sure I'll put better coat of rtv silicone.
I figure this was where the leak was since I checked all the hoses and made sure everything was tight. 

We also replaced the vacuum pump because found good amount of oil leaking from under neat the pump and onto the trans housing. 

If this doesn't fix the problem I'm gonna have to take it in and get it scanned. 
Ive already replace new plugs and ignitors and cleaned maf sensor..



Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## WILLCCU (Oct 26, 2015)

Don't use RTV...use "The Right Stuff" I believe by Permetex. Available at all auto stores. Dispenses like a cheese wiz container. Set's up in 5 minutes or so. Expensive (about $15) but will never leak. I even use it instead of exhaust gaskets on my race car.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

WILLCCU said:


> Don't use RTV...use "The Right Stuff" I believe by Permetex. Available at all auto stores. Dispenses like a cheese wiz container. Set's up in 5 minutes or so. Expensive (about $15) but will never leak. I even use it instead of exhaust gaskets on my race car.


The RTV we offer with our manifolds is made by Permatex.


----------



## WILLCCU (Oct 26, 2015)

Right Stuff is black and seals perfectly in short time. Use it on engines being dyne'ed and changing parts when time is very expensive. Like I said, not cheap but you could build a motor mount out of the stuff! 

And when do I get my 2015 CC manual transmission ECU upgrade you promised for January? Want it now!


----------



## Vee's_2008_R32 (May 20, 2008)

UPDATE: great news pulled the intake mani and re sealed it last night tighten everything down waited overnight for rtv to set. Started up today. Ran smooth as silk. Also checked all plugs and are gap .26  took for a drive today and feels great cruising. Turned on the water meth and everything works. Car want to pull above 3k but clutch won't hold. That will be the next big thing to do or have done. 

Since this was my first turbo car working on I gotta say nothing goes as planned. At least I can say I've done this install twice.

Some tips on the manifold install is make sure all plugs plastic is out of the way before you set the manifold. Apply nice amount of rtv seal. And have a second eyes to guide you. At HPA those screw are impossible to inacessable maybe include some studs to replace stock screws or allow access to reach them. Getting everything to line up and tighten down is a Major pain in the ass expecially if you keep moving the manifold while the rtv is setting. 

Super happy with everything! Can't wait for June 11 Fastivus at Fontana speedway. I'll be there. Now time to prep the R32. 



Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## benspeed83 (Apr 10, 2013)

Vee's_2008_R32 said:


> UPDATE: great news pulled the intake mani and re sealed it last night tighten everything down waited overnight for rtv to set. Started up today. Ran smooth as silk.


Happy to hear you got it all worked out. I bet that felt great.


----------



## kbad (May 26, 2007)

there you go .. right on ... now, get that clutch in there - a good quality one will cost a pretty penny, but well worth it from the get go, eh - so you can let her rip .. enjoy the ride and thanks for sharing your build and progress .. good luck!

fyi .. check out Brettley's build - its one bad B6!


----------



## Vee's_2008_R32 (May 20, 2008)

Update:
Car running great! Had a couple of questions if anyone can answer. 

What should afr be at idle I'm at 14 on the p3 gauge is that alittle rich?

Also notice what feels like compressor surge at lower Rpm around 2500. Like the turbo starting to spool but doesn't know what to do with the extra boost then the cts bov kicks in and it's fine. Compressor surge right? Maybe change shift points and driving habits? 



Video of thw cc idling. 


Watch "Hpa k04 rough idle fixed" on YouTube
https://youtu.be/eidfbNrTeZA

Tip for anyone make sure no exhaust or air leaks. And put plenty of rtv on the manifold to seal it to the head.

I wanna say thanks to everyone for the help. 


Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vee's_2008_R32 (May 20, 2008)

About a 2 months decided to check the catch can. Here some pics.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## kbad (May 26, 2007)

Vee's_2008_R32 said:


> Update: Car running great! .. feels like compressor surge at lower Rpm around 2500. Like the turbo starting to spool but doesn't know what to do with the extra boost then the cts bov kicks in and it's fine ..





Vee's_2008_R32 said:


> About a 2 months decided to check the catch can ..


hey man .. good to hear all's going well - digging the setup man .. havin some fun now, eh .. did you sort out the low rpm surge? perhaps use a different bov spring to release the pressure sooner ... why are you blowing off that good coolish charged air? feed it back into the intake .. looks like the catch can is doing a good job there, seems to be mostly condensation than oil? engine oil level should be perfect, eh .. you know, you could delete the extra catch can hose - simplifying your setup some - dont really need to recirculate .. enjoy the ride .. good luck!


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

You're missing the filter on your SAI (for CBFA)

$25 SHIPPED from here:
https://www.moddedeuros.com/products/cbfa-secondary-air-breather-filter-ci100020a


----------



## Vee's_2008_R32 (May 20, 2008)

snobrdrdan said:


> You're missing the filter on your SAI (for CBFA)
> 
> $25 SHIPPED from here:
> https://www.moddedeuros.com/products/cbfa-secondary-air-breather-filter-ci100020a


Hahaha I have it. It's just a pain to put on! 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

It just snaps/plugs right in


----------



## Vee's_2008_R32 (May 20, 2008)

snobrdrdan said:


> It just snaps/plugs right in


The one I got from cts is like a rubber hose style doesn't snap in? 😐 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Ahh, I see

The APR version, I linked above, snaps right in (adapter is molded to the filter itself). Perfect fitment :thumbup:


----------



## Vee's_2008_R32 (May 20, 2008)

Update so my dad called me up and said somethings wrong with the car. I said what? It's too quiet I want an exhaust 😲lol. So I saw one on Craigslist magnaflow new in box for 450 I told him months ago to buy was sold. 😑 went online and everywhere had it for 875. Type the product code in the search engine and jet.com pop up. 15% off so got it for $600 free shipping. Chose to go magnaflow cuz it's 3in and 3.5in tips. Should go nice with the 3in hpa dp. Here some pic can't wait to install this.










Also got my autopower cage in for my mk5 r32 soon to be turbo as well hehehe

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Vee's_2008_R32 (May 20, 2008)

Finally had some time to install this exhaust.
Out with the old 








In with the new









Very please with the exhaust for the price it's not crazy loud and has a nice deeper sound couple with the bov this cc sounds mean but looks stock hehehe. Car feels extremely happy and probably pick up a few ponys. With 3in dp and 100cel cat and those 3.5 tips very nice.
Took it for a spin around the block. I check the p3 gauge looks like max psi boost was 19psi. Was gonna do a contour video but my camera was dead. 

Up next will be intercooler. Suspension and clutch. 

Since my little brother pick up a mk6 gti I installed some left over parts that where not used for the cc. We swap his dv and installed the forge bov spacer. Noticed a difference with his dv and the one that came with hpa k04.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Vee's_2008_R32 (May 20, 2008)

The one on the right is hpa the left is this only ever installed on his gti I believe revised c

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

I had the Magnaflow exhaust and it was loud as **** once it broke in. I decided to go with AWE instead.


----------



## Vee's_2008_R32 (May 20, 2008)

DarthBajan said:


> I had the Magnaflow exhaust and it was loud as **** once it broke in. I decided to go with AWE instead.


Really? Hmm all we can hear is the bov and the intake with windows up. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

I had Magnaflow 16561 attached to a downpipe with a high flow cat.


----------



## Vee's_2008_R32 (May 20, 2008)

DarthBajan said:


> I had Magnaflow 16561 attached to a downpipe with a high flow cat.


Iono maybe the K04 has something to do with it or its just too new to tell. I'll post updates if it gets too loud. To me seems just right. Or Maybe I'm just getting old and deaf. My r32 with neuspeed exhauat is loud my parents can hear me coming from 3 lights away lol. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Vee's_2008_R32 said:


> Since my little brother pick up a mk6 gti I installed some left over parts that where not used for the cc. We swap his dv and installed the forge bov spacer. Noticed a difference with his dv and the one that came with hpa k04.


So you're saying the "D" version (that came with the HPA K04) was better or worse than the factory "C" version he had in his car?
_What kind of difference?_


----------



## Vee's_2008_R32 (May 20, 2008)

snobrdrdan said:


> So you're saying the "D" version (that came with the HPA K04) was better or worse than the factory "C" version he had in his car?
> _What kind of difference?_


I would say so. The only difference I can see is the d version has a cage around the valve keeps is from hitting anything or wobbling around. When I installed both into the forge bov spacer the version c fit loose and the center valve had some side to side movement. were as the d version fit snug. As for fitment of the forge bov spacer only problem I found was the little nub on both valves didn't not sit flush into spacer but just filled it down for a nice seal.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Vee's_2008_R32 (May 20, 2008)

Here some video for you guys to hear the exhaust and cts bov.

https://youtu.be/xL1jR60VTOA

https://vimeo.com/167989551

Enjoy  

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Vee's_2008_R32 (May 20, 2008)

https://youtu.be/xL1jR60VTOA

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Vee's_2008_R32 (May 20, 2008)

Here's some photos Happy belated Father's day gift. 










Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Vee's_2008_R32 (May 20, 2008)

Took to get dyno today at Eurosportacc. 
Here some videos and pics








DYNO 1
https://youtu.be/K7BKn2hjEpw
DYNO 2
https://youtu.be/qdtJ9_IhYzM
DYNO 3
https://youtu.be/xi6pjuf7Yd0










Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Vee's_2008_R32 (May 20, 2008)

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Vee's_2008_R32 (May 20, 2008)

This is with stock intercooler and clutch 91 on water meth. Spray starts at 7psi full spray at 21 psi. This is on older hpa tune just got new tune from hpa so should be nice comparison on next dyno. Intercooler and clutch will be next. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Vee's_2008_R32 (May 20, 2008)

Been awhile since I update. CC has been having issues coming to a stop and dieing. Issue started when hpa sent new flash. Been working with them on figuring out what the problem could be. Here are some logs i ran. Any ideas? https://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/58e806d5ed1f1/EDIT -2LOG-01-001-002-003.pdf
https://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/58e806deb4795/EDIT-LOG-01-115-118-230.pdf
https://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/58e807018fae4/EDIT -LOG-01-004-020-031.pdf


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------

